# Recommended Engine Upgrade for B11



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

I've had my '85 Sentra/SE Hatchback since '96 and it's time to think about a new engine, just about everything else has been replaced. I'm thinking about a CA16DE or CA18DE...to be appropriately modified. I'm leaning towards a CA16DE out of an '87 Pulsar. Anyone have any info on which one will be easier?


----------



## hybrid DET (Apr 15, 2002)

If you are going to swap to a CA base motor, you mind as well go for the larger displacement ca18de.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

Couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

Still looking for a rebuildable engine. Found a yard that will let me pull any engine for $175. So far only found a CA16DE, GA16DE, and one CA18DET on a 200SX (missing exhaust and turbo). Will keep looking but that DET has me fantasizing about upgraded turbos and 200hp in my B11.

Sweet jesus will need to customize improved brakes including rear disks for that much power, not to mention the suspension upgrades....what a project.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> CA18DET


 ?????? The 200sx had CA18ET (too many spark plugs and wires). Ca16DEs are pretty good! Hell, I used to scare guys with the SE-R's and civics back in 97 when I had one in my 1987 sentra. It's no slouch..............


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

I was kinda shocked to see the letters on the 200SX firewall ID plate CA18 (DET). Once I saw the entire exhaust missing I knew it was a turbo. Always the first thing to go on any turbo car that hits a yard.

I'm gonna scrounge some other yards this weekend, would like to find an '88 Pulsar with a CA18DE. 125hp stock is quite good, add some mods to the lower engine, some head work with new cams, high flow intake, header and high flow exhaust and 150hp or better is quite possible.

As it is my little E16S has got some real spunk. I got a real hatefull look tonight from an Eclipse RS driver that thought they could actually win. I looked over and grinned like a madman as I was passing..hehehehe. Was revvin' high enough it sounded like a million angry wasps were swarmin' after me (never go over 5500). Sound comes from the Thrush glasspack and the air cleaner lid that is flipped upside down.

I still have the letters D-E-T burning in the back of my brain.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> I still have the letters D-E-T burning in the back of my brain.


 Go to the light of the fire that's burning in your brain for it is that light that will lead you to a bliss of smoking plenty of wanna-be racers


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

couldnt have said it better myself


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

The search continues. I've decided on a CA18DE. If I can't find one, a GA16DE will do. Plenty of mods available for the 16.

To correct my earlier post. The 200SX I found actually has a CA18 (ET) not the DET. Assume this means it is a single cam engine. Too much stuff missing to make it a worthwhile project.

Plenty of new arrivals at my favorite yard....spotted a GA16DE with over 230k on it....whoah. Also spyed a 87 E16S with what appeard to be a spankin' new head and valvetrain.

Did pick up a shiney new Duralast-Gold alternator for my V6 grand am for $17.95. Rubbed grease all over it so it didn't look so new before I took it to the counter. Beats $135 for a new one.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> Did pick up a shiney new Duralast-Gold alternator for my V6 grand am for $17.95. Rubbed grease all over it so it didn't look so new before I took it to the counter.


  LMAO. A man after my own heart that knows how to play the game in the junk yard.........Just AWESOME.........I'm still laughing at that quote


----------



## hybrid DET (Apr 15, 2002)

"Rubbed grease all over it so it didn't look so new before I took it to the counter."

lmao


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

Junkyards are great, unfortunately there are few that will let you pull your own parts. My oldest son got his first car recently, '92 Eclipse GS. I introduced him to the auto graveyards with the following rules to keep in mind.

1. If it fits in your pocket (and doesn't bulge out like you're smuggling hamsters), it's free
2. Never tell the junker how much it's worth new
3. If you pull a part that is new, make it look old  
4. If you spy something you want but can't afford, pull it and stash it in a different make of car...go back and get it later.
5. When pulling parts, try not to break or cut anything. You may need it later.

My wife doesn't understand why I go junkin' so much. It's like going on a treasure hunt every time...ya never know what you're gonna find.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

Man, this is the most coolest post because it refers to me and my junkyard adventures as well and no one will ever understand until they've actually ventured in one as well. Hey Myetball, you just preached the "JUNKYARD BIBLE" .


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2002)

I'm going junkyard surfing myself later today. Gotta get a window regulator, drivers door panel, rear view mirror with the flip tab for people with bright lights behind ya. I might look into a passenger side mirror, maybe a better mirror for my drivers side since the one on there right now is a joke. Who knows what else will strike my fancy while I'm there.  I could use new seats, but that's out of my budget this week.


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

Good luck unaclocker. I'm off to the yard in the morning. Gonna go for an air cleaner housing I spotted last time out. Want to replace the seriously gay baby blue one on my '85 for the black one off an '87.

Also gonna see if a Pulsar instrument cluster will fit on a B11. Looks pretty close but will require complete rewiring since the light and wiper controls are mounted on the left and right side of the cluster on the Pulsar, not on the steering column like the sentra.

Been working on making a center console for my B11. The whole thing started because I have yet to find a cup holder that will work in a B11. I found an in-dash pop out type in a yard and am making a center console around it. If it works out I'll try and get some pics.

My next project you will have to see to believe.....I'll definately post pics when I'm done.

Anyone know a good FREE hosting site I can put a web page together???


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

Myetball said:


> *I still have the letters D-E-T burning in the back of my brain. *


this may be a little bit off topic, but today i was driving home and i got passed by an Inifiniti. I recognized the car as a G20 in my rearview, and it sure was a G20 but when it went by nameplate said G20T. Is this a turbo version of the G20? That would mean that its powered by an SR20DET right? I thoguh that the turboed SR's were only OEM outside of north america? 

-Nick


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> G20T.


 The "T" stands for touring.


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

Damn, oh well, i had my hopes up for sec.  

-Nick


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2002)

well back to the original topic.... lol, i got a qr25 something or other... anyways it's a 2.5l motor from a spec-v.... i'm considering putting it in my b12 but why waist my time here, i'll start a thread.. lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2003)

I have a CA18DE front wheel drive front clip for sale. $250 for everything. The harness has been cut, but thats the case with most motors.

I will sell just the motor/trans for $150 if thats all you want.

Let me know. I want to get rid of it. It is the red top motor, same as the CA18DET from the RWD silvia, just no turbo and of course, front wheel drive. I am located in So. Cali. Pickup only. Let me know.

e-mail [email protected] Cell phone: 661-313-5981


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

Is this a jap spec clip or an American pulsar clip?


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

I asked the same thing via email. Here's the reply I got.


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I *think* the clip is a JDM Nissan Primera. Its a 1988 or 1989 I believe. If you know anyone else who might be interested, let me know. I need to sell this so I can do my own swap. $250 for everything.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2003)

I know its the Japanese clip, its RHD, I just don't know what car it is from.


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

Myetball said:


> *My oldest son got his first car recently, '92 Eclipse GS. I introduced him to the auto graveyards with the following rules to keep in mind.*


Yeah, he's going to need the junkyard, I had a 92 GS, Wonderful cars, but the motor and electronics aren't the best. Replace the timing belt often, they get old and jump like frogs or get used to rebuilding heads


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

I finally settled on an engine. My son is getting a front clip from a Mitsubishi Galant VR4 w/4G63 turbo, going to do a swap. I'm going to slap his 4G63 nonturbo into my little B11.

Of course some custom motor mounts, relocating the battery, custom install of radiator, custom drive axles, and a host of other things will be required.

When I'm done rebuilding the engine I should be pushing well over 150hp. Going to go .20 over on pistons, port/polish head, upgrade valves, dual valve springs, stage 2 cams, and a few other things.

Also working on custom bumpers to replace the gay ass nissan one's. It will also have 205/50-15's, will be all black with black rims and dark windows. All the nissan markings will be removed and there will be no external rice.

Haven't settled on headlight replacement but am looking into BMW, Integra, or older Celica coupe lights.

Seats will be from an NX1600.

There's much more but that's the jist of it.

BTW, blew a head gasket a couple of weeks ago so my E16S is getting the head redone. Had to have it welded since it blew between 1 and 2 cylinder. Debri from gasket and the end of the no. 1 spark plug gouged a nice chunk out of the head.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> BTW, blew a head gasket a couple of weeks ago so my E16S is getting the head redone. Had to have it welded since it blew between 1 and 2 cylinder. Debri from gasket and the end of the no. 1 spark plug gouged a nice chunk out of the head.


 What caused it to blow?


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

Don't really know. At the time, we were in the process of pulling the head on my son's Eclipse and he was driving the Nissan.

Of course the fact it was the factory gasket and had been there for 18 years coupled with the hard driving it gets was probably the cause. 

The damage was caused by the fact he was about a half mile from home when it blew. He drove it all the way, on 2 cylinders, trailing a cloud of smoke that had drivers behind him stickin' their heads out their windows to try and see.

At first I thought the deck btwn 1 and 2 was damaged but it turned out to be a mix of debri and aluminum melted onto the deck. A little 220 sandpaper cleaned it up nicely.

Also, my son has a tendancy to understate things. For example, on a rainy night he was complaining that his brother's Mirage was impossible to drive without spinning the tires in 1st thru 3rd. Now this little Mirage has a 110hp 1.8 DOHC and pulls like a mofo up to 120mph. So, I take it out and what do ya know, I can drive it just fine in all gears without spinning the tires. However, if I remove the helium baloons from my foot it does spin the tires in 1st thru 3rd, and 4th and 5th on wet roads.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

Sounds like your son is going to work you good My boy is only 5 and he is the real boost_boy (titled by my friends) because of his love for turbocharged cars and their hissing and popping noises that he duplicates. Putting a 4G into your little B11 ought to be a sight for sore eyes. But it will tax all GA series powered cars and most SR20 N/A cars, too. I own an elantra with the 4G67 and it's a nasty little puppy. Top speed so far is 130mph with no work done whatsoever.


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

Interesting, I plan on taking the 4g63 out of an Eclipse and putting in a SR20. I hope I can finish within a year.


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

Well whatya gonna do with kids. Of course I'm still a kid at heart. I actually got pulled over last Friday for speeding in my kids Eclipse. 60 in a 45 and I was just limping along. Of course I'm military so I pretty much have a get-out-of-ticket-free card. Been pulled over six times for speeding/failure to yield/wreckless driving here in San Antonio. Building up quite a collection of warning tickets


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> Of course I'm military so I pretty much have a get-out-of-ticket-free card.


 What branch? I'm a retired "Marine" (medically of course). When I was stationed at Pearl Hrabor in Hawaii, I got served plenty of tickets with no warnings. When I was stationed in North Carolina, I got a few warnings, but not in Florida. I always seem to get pulled over here for the petty stuff like 50 in a 40 and that's mostly because these cops are bored and they like listening to sweet exhaust notes, but never seem to get caught riding hard and that's because I do it in spurts.


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

Air Force for 17 years now. San Antonio is a serious military town. The first time I was here was '91-'96, we had four AF bases and an Army post. Since then they have closed one AF base and are working on a second.

The city loves the military, we bring many millions of dollars and pay quite a bit of taxes. Also, since 9/11 and especially since the impending war (ass kicking) with Iraq, the cops really love us.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

Lucky you! 3 more years and you're able to retire This would've been my 15th year, but I was retired after 5.5, but the pension every month as well as the ID card, benefits, etc comes in handy as well,


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

must be nice! did my time but no more id. i truely miss those benefits and the great deals at the px at clnc.


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

Myetball said:


> *I finally settled on an engine. My son is getting a front clip from a Mitsubishi Galant VR4 w/4G63 turbo, going to do a swap.*


* 

You do know that is one hard swap. As for the swap, check out www.dsmtalk.com
or
www.vfaq.com
You can find the swap details and parts you'll need. If you want, I can E-mail you the info. Those will help you make the swap a bit easier. Hence I didn't say easy. Good luck, you might be better off buying a GST or GSX, unless you want to do the swap and the car is in great condition. 
www.dsmtrader.com
You can find any part for a DSM there for cheap prices/*


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

Thanks for the info, I'll check it out. The main reason I want the 4G93 swap was the availability of all needed parts cheap. Since my son is going to buy a front clip, I'll have everything I need.

Nitnoid stuff like clutch/shifter linkages, misc. electronic stuff, radiator/fans, and all the other little stuff would be on hand. Dreaded the thought of trying to piece a swap out of a junkyard.

Of course if my son drags his feet too long I'll either buy a front clip of my own or buy another car cheap. Flashoptions has a Pulzar SR20DET front clip for sale......drool....drool....drool


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2003)

I still have the CA18DE clip. Motor, trans, suspension/brakes, mass air sensor. 

$200 for everything.

So Cal buyers only unless you want to pay shipping.


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

I'm headed out to San Diego in June to pick up a car and some furniture. I'll drop you a line before I leave and if you still have it perhaps I can swing by your way and pick it up.


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

4G63 is out....CA18DE is in. My brothers are headed to Palmdale to pick up essinem4130's motor/trans on Sunday. 

Gonna do a trip to San Diego over 4th of July weekend to pick up the engine, some furniture, and my much neglected and long parked '88 Grand Am 2.0 Turbo.

I've also found an '87 Pulsar with CA16DE that is begging to have to tranny ripped out and mated with a CA18DE.

Also awaiting delivery of some custom cut urethane rear trailing arm bushings courtesy of blownb310. <-- He da man.

Just need the Hotbits lowering coils, KYB GR2's-front and Gasadjusts-Rear, a couple of ADDCO swaybars, some B11 wagon front steering knuckles with rotors/calipers.....and the list goes on.


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

Sounds like your having fun. Good luck on the rest of it.


----------

